# Loose fitting dowel question from a newbie



## fnb9427 (Dec 5, 2008)

I have a project that requires a 5/8 dowel which I bought at the local home center. The dowel measures just shy of 5/8 resulting in a sloppy fit. This is very frustrating when the lumber does not actually measure what it says it is. Anyway does anyone have any tips on now I might achieve a tighter fit? I used a 5/8 fornster bit to drill the hole, too big, tried a 9/16 too small.


----------



## Boardman (Sep 9, 2007)

The only solution is to sand down the dowel a bit to have it fit the 9/16" hole. Shouldn't take much to get it down. Woodworking supply stores have dowels that are actually their nominal size.


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

Depending on what the dowel is for and how long it is, but you can cut short dowel plugs with a tapered plug cutter (drill press mounted). They'll fit nice and tight.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

you could set up a jig to make your own dowell stock. Or find the size you need. Take the other back and take your prefered measuring tool with you. I bet in the same store you bought the first dowel they have others that will work. If you are interested in a dowell maker I read a forum on jigs recently with some posts of interests.


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Apply one layer of a brown paper bag glued to the dowel. Let it dry then you can sand if needed to make a tighter fit. Remember you need room for the glue. Red


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

I resize spade bits to fit the dowels. Carefully grind
a bit from each side. Make a test hole. I keep my
spade bits in one drawer, so I have to mic them 
each time I need one.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

BHOFM said:


> I resize spade bits to fit the dowels. Carefully grind
> a bit from each side. Make a test hole. I keep my
> spade bits in one drawer, so I have to mic them
> each time I need one.


Been there, done that, and have a few in my bit drawer. When you have multable sets of paddle bits, you can cut them in all kids of configuations.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Take a micrometer with you to the store and measure the dowels before you purchase. Sometimes you can find the correct size.

George


----------



## Cookn (May 26, 2008)

Since you've already drilled your holes and your stock is just a touch too small, have you thought about "buggering up your dowel". In cases like this I've taken a pair of pliers to the dowel to raise areas to increase the diameter, it should snug up your fit and after you've glued it, it should be rock solid.

Just a thought.


----------



## fnb9427 (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks to all who replied, some good ideas. In the end I went to a “real” lumber yard that caters to craftsman and found the dowels in the exact size I needed.


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

Well, better nate than lever I guess... That was going to be my suggestion. It's funny how much difference there is from lot to lot in dowels even from the same "brand."


----------



## Janice Horan (Apr 22, 2021)

red said:


> Apply one layer of a brown paper bag glued to the dowel. Let it dry then you can sand if needed to make a tighter fit. Remember you need room for the glue. Red


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

Jeeez Louise! Toss a larger dowel in a drill chuck and hold sandpaper around it for a minute.. or go back to the ripoff center and get one that actually fits.. Dowels have got to be one of the easiest fixes known to the human race and there's a bunch of ideas above as well..


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Take a gauge with you to the dowel store. Purchase the dowel(s) that are the correct measurement.

George


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Recall that fishing rods are tapered. The handles are not.
The process is to bulk up the taper with layers of cotton butcher string ( aka your skinny dowel).
Then the cork circles are stacked with epoxy that soaks the thread/cord layers and all is well.

I'll bet you could shim the dowel with layers of sewing thread.


----------



## GCTony (Apr 5, 2018)

I know the original post is like 13 years old but FWIW. The dowel rod, those 3' sections at the big boxes are never the size they say and vary greatly in consistency. You can fiddle with all kinds of ways to adjust but maybe the better option would be to purchase dowels that are intended to be used for dowel jointery. I think they are made of Beech and they are intended to swell when glued.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

I buy my dowels online. Been using the same for years...


----------



## Rander (Sep 26, 2018)

Wonder if the person who posted this question 13 years ago ever solved the problem?


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Rander said:


> Wonder if the person who posted this question 13 years ago ever solved the problem?


At this point they probably just had a kid and sent him out to whittle the proper size dowels from a tree branch


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Old question, new question. Does it matter.


----------

